
Why Java is so hot right now - friendscallmejw
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/09/05/why-java-is-so-hot-right-now/
======
andymoe
Come on red hat... you can say Spring Boot.

~~~
friendscallmejw
All about that Quarkus

------
streetcat1
Why not use golang for everything java? It better in every aspect.

------
acoye
> Honestly, I think it is because of Minecraft.

